# 2010 Big Buck Contest by ECO3 Outdoors AT Ladies/Girls ONLY....



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you ladies like?


----------



## browningmama_3 (Mar 31, 2007)

aww man. My hunt doesn't open till Dec. 15th! darn it.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay Okay I will set the contest to end Jan. 1st 2011 so all entries will be in by the 31st of December. Browning mama 3 thank you for your input. For I do not know all of the dates in the States. No more modifications. that is final. Good luck!! Now I know what Dee goes through.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Okay Okay I will set the contest to end Jan. 1st 2011 so all entries will be in by the 31st of December. Browning mama 3 thank you for your input. For I do not know all of the dates in the States. No more modifications. that is final. Good luck!! *Now I know what Dee goes through*.


This is a good idea. And yes, its not easy to deal with most times, but the end result is so worth it! :nod:


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

We have some high winds coming in for a few days so I will be off work hoping to bag a deer!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am thinkin my best chance at a buck is gonna be in November when we have our draw hunt in the state park...it is like magic!! I can't wait...I am getting to where that is really the only time I wanna hunt...is that bad?


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

NO Hey whatever works for you. As long as you are happy that's what counts.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Bump this up. Great product I use this on everything.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## browningmama_3 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey cool! I'm in!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck...


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

This probably won't hold up but its my first buck so I am extremely happy with it. It was taken 11/2/2010 and I scored it at 114 4/8.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Camo_Lady said:


> This probably won't hold up but its my first buck so I am extremely happy with it. It was taken 11/2/2010 and I scored it at 114 4/8.
> 
> View attachment 927698


 And what a Awesome first Buck it is! Nice Job. I hope you make it in the finals. So far you are in first place.


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Scent Elimination with the Log6 even Bow shooting guru Chris Brackett uses one!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

BIGNICK said:


> Ttt


Keep it up there! :wink:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's my entry shot this guy 11-4-10 and he scores 148! :smile: This is my first buck, actually my first kill, with my bow!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Very Impressive Girl!!! Congrats..:teeth:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

ttt BTW have you all used a Log 6 yet??? Awesome on the scent elimination. If you are interested please pm me.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*buck contest*

Guess I am already out of the running. Great deer KS!

11-11-10
Franklin County Illinois
green score : 135


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

archermarj, very nice buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Ladies!!! We are doing great so far on the contest. Our Rifle season starts Saturday in Wisconsin. Can't wait to kill something. Good luck to all you hunters


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

archermarj said:


> Guess I am already out of the running. Great deer KS!
> 
> 11-11-10
> Franklin County Illinois
> green score : 135


Very Nice Buck!!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

If I am blessed this year I'm in, count on it!


----------



## kidsRN (Jan 9, 2007)

*Here's my man!*

Taken the evening of 11/6/2010. 25yd shot, ran approx 80yds & was down. His gross is 178 3/8, won't have him net scored until after his 60 day dry time. First deer/bow kill ever! Super exciting!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

:jeez::jeez::jeez::jeez::jeez::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg: got the spot for your new Log6 all picked out? Congrats!!!!


----------



## kidsRN (Jan 9, 2007)

Lol... right now I'm spending most of my time worrying about a place for the mount! Thanks, your guy is super nice too! Way to go girls!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

kidsRN said:


> Taken the evening of 11/6/2010. 25yd shot, ran approx 80yds & was down. His gross is 178 3/8, won't have him net scored until after his 60 day dry time. First deer/bow kill ever! Super exciting!


Booner with a Bow Now that is exceptional. Outstanding....


----------



## kidsRN (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Admiral! I still get all wound up whenever someone asks about him lol! I'm just so thankful it happened fast enough that I didn't have time to get the shakes until afterwards! 30 minutes after the shot I still made the treestand vibrate when I was climbing down


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations KidsRN on an awesome first buck. Kicked our butts!!:teeth: Great job.
Here is my first buck taken 11/11/2010 in NE Missouri. 132 5/8's


----------



## HunterGirl86 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey gals!
I'm new to this forum and new to hunting! I haven't shot anything yet but absolutely love being in the outdoors! Is it too late for me to be in the contest if I shoot something??


----------



## kidsRN (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Ladysedge, and your guy is awesome too! And I love your quote "Happiest 20ft up", that's awesome!
Welcome Huntergirl. I lurk a lot, but post rarely. Good luck out there!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

HunterGirl86 said:


> Hey gals!
> I'm new to this forum and new to hunting! I haven't shot anything yet but absolutely love being in the outdoors! Is it too late for me to be in the contest if I shoot something??


Huntergirl

Welcome and you have plenty of time to post in this contest. 

Good luck

KidsRN if you loose the shakes its time to quit  Great story and what a BUCK. I get excited looking at the pics of it.


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

kidsRN said:


> Taken the evening of 11/6/2010. 25yd shot, ran approx 80yds & was down. His gross is 178 3/8, won't have him net scored until after his 60 day dry time. First deer/bow kill ever! Super exciting!
> View attachment 941532
> View attachment 941533
> View attachment 941534



Hope us guys are allowed to comment, Geeez louise thats a whopper of a Buck, some will hunt there whole life and not kill a buck that size. 

Congrat's


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

WOW-I dont know if I can post in here but I have to comment on KidsRNs buck WOW WHAT A HOG!!!! Congrats to you on that amazing buck you got!!!!! Did I say WOW?!!!! What a first buck!!! If he walked in front of me I dont know if I could keep my composure to get the job done!!! I dont think you will loose much in the drying time. GREAT BUCK!!!!! One word for ya BOONER!!!!! Great job sweetie!!!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!! Nice first buck! It might take a few years to top that one. Bet you have made a lot of guys jealous.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Come on girls it is not to late to enter to win.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Come on girls it is not to late to enter to win.


Well? how is everyone doing? I hope that your Holiday season is full of Joy.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

And the winner is................? Couple days left here ladies.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you Nick for the contest and Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

kidsRN said:


> Taken the evening of 11/6/2010. 25yd shot, ran approx 80yds & was down. His gross is 178 3/8, won't have him net scored until after his 60 day dry time. First deer/bow kill ever! Super exciting!
> View attachment 941532
> View attachment 941533
> View attachment 941534



Congrats goes to KidsRn and thank you to all that participated in this little contest.

Happy New Year 

Again thanks to Log6


----------



## kidsRN (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks so much! Can't wait to give it a try! Way to go gals... some super nice deer taken this year! Happy New Year to all!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

:wav: Congrats KidsRN!!! That was one awesome buck!! :wav:


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Wooohooo congrats Kidsrn!! Well deserved!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome deer Congratulations KidsRN!!


----------

